# Summon Feature Chaos and Viral Videos



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like the quirks of Tesla's SUMMON feature are popping up in parking lot videos across the country.

https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/30/20891343/tesla-smart-summon-feature-videos-parking-accidents


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Looks like the quirks of Tesla's SUMMON feature are popping up in parking lot videos across the country.


Further breathtaking accomplishments from Elon Musk and the Tesla fairy-dust factory. It is plain to see that Elon's promise to have 1 million fully autonomous Tesla rideshare vehicles on the road by the end of 2020 was far too modest and understated.

Any day now, I'm sure we can expect an update that the number will in fact, be 2 million, and they will be fully implemented by June 30, 2020.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It’s bizarre they would even release such a dangerous feature when it’s clearly not ready for prime time.


----------

